
Teleportation Is the Best Superpower, and We’re Getting Closer - rezist808
http://adequateman.deadspin.com/teleportation-is-the-best-superpower-and-we-re-getting-1767757527
======
jupiter2
Fun article to read in reference to holoportation. Author has clearly thought
about the pros/cons of various other super-powers. I must confess that I've
done the same. Teleportation IS the best superpower!

